# Malaysian, are you out there?



## iskandarreza

Where are you guys? Not lowyat.net forum I hope. There's only a thread there that's extended to version 6 or some such ridiculously high number. It's confusing to read through.


----------



## PinoyBoy

I don't know if you know this site but...

My-MAC.net


----------



## iskandarreza

Ooh thanks! I thought it was a forum for Apple fan boys.


----------



## nature

anyone know shop that sell variety of aquatic plant in malaysia? maybe area around bangi and serdang??


----------



## acitydweller

*crickets*


----------

